# Early music weekend thread.



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]54DMWdzROH0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]paeNnR33i5Q[/YOUTUBE]

Grace Potter makes me feel funny. :icecream:


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Where have you been mister? .....LOL

It just didnt feel right without your goat screaming at me.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]RvO0lIlUoFI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Fowler said:


> Where have you been mister? .....LOL
> 
> It just didnt feel right without your goat screaming at me.


 I actually made a snowmachine trip. Lack of snow is killing me!


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]AfqvNNG4Jx0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]mQKtP_EZoTQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]dx-7vjmDUuE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJYdJ53_tS8&list=PL948CF087B941CB71[/ame]


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]2cs4NADlbxk[/YOUTUBE]

Long but worth it!


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=stpRIyHHw8g[/ame]


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]DXdIcgueM4U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VyK1bZZ7E-s[/ame]


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]ylSqKdbZGRc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]-1Tc4HH1jNk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=102HX7VMaeY[/ame]


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8XkLrErSHw[/ame]


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]F-4V6aJeXbo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]kUH3-YA_HZg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]haTw-xM6Vx0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]WXZ2Hk2Bvrw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ncVjxpUfvtM[/ame]


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]CTlQzKOOkeU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## farmerj (Aug 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]M8-hqdDJ6L0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FSNFK1e5A4[/ame]


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

[youtube]jqMG3VR5PP4[/youtube]


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

[youtube]1zxjBEiAI_Q[/youtube]


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Love that one Fowler!! Haven't heard it in a long time.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

[youtube]PdpAop7gp0w[/youtube]


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

All this talk about going back, has took me back....LOL


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YmpvpypXKf0"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YmpvpypXKf0[/ame]

~ST


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Must be the road trip leftover feeling...lol!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qRJIBtbc2c"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qRJIBtbc2c[/ame]

~ST


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3JvkaUvB-ec"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3JvkaUvB-ec[/ame]

~ST


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ARKNTDuNmk8"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ARKNTDuNmk8[/ame]

~ST


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2WyBTGm8J4"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2WyBTGm8J4[/ame]

I need to go to bed, lol! I'm stuck in the 60-70-80's!

~ST


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=km4-eKvv3EM"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=km4-eKvv3EM[/ame]

~ST


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gr_eVcCAUXo"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gr_eVcCAUXo[/ame]

~ST


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

How I'm feeling right now,,,,"It's the way I feel about you"

[YOUTUBE]71cIYDnDZUk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

My parents were musicians, so these are the last set songs that I remember the most from my days as a 'blanket baby' as they played Elks Clubs, VFW halls and Holiday Inn as their closing set:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2rwfqsjimRM"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2rwfqsjimRM[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNuX7bs2qAM"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNuX7bs2qAM[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-xzfwDAn1I"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-xzfwDAn1I[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lX0ws6y7p5g"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lX0ws6y7p5g[/ame]

Is there any wonder that I am a hopeless romantic? 50's and 60's baby! (I probably should have posted these in the Nostalgia thread, sorry LT!)

~ST


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

tambo said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ncVjxpUfvtM


If you ever put a Lady Gaga nightmare in a music thread I will never post another tune.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]gS35hISn7x0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]9oCdAvyAsAo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPP-a25vz5o"]:drum:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPP-a25vz5o[/ame]


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1g9Hs3rnd6s[/ame]


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFhM1XZsh6o[/ame]


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5MPdVtj02s[/ame]


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqeErugWXZ4[/ame]


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

lonelytree said:


> If you ever put a Lady Gaga nightmare in a music thread I will never post another tune.


That is the only Lady Gaga song I have ever heard that I know of. They sang it on the voice last night. 

I can't say I even like it just thought of ST when I heard it.

I am a country girl myself.


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=vlj3ggxRxDY


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DmcYTShN4Fk[/ame]


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yqzsaS2wP1I[/ame]


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YyYRfRF1NJs[/ame]


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

"Just Blowin up the jukebox tonight Yeah!


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zaE-sBJQixg[/ame]


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34P18at0Q7s[/ame]


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-dKXK0uPng[/ame]


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8kFGGOIl4c[/ame]


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

Twp.Tom said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DmcYTShN4Fk


Awesome, awesome, awesome! I looooove me some Zappa. "Sheik Yerbouti" is IMO, one of the best albums ever written...there ain't a bad song on it.
I'll try to post up some stuff, but this new laptop and windows 8 got me kinda' befuddled.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ecE1UML1q8[/ame]


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfgZH8kFAKc[/ame]


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UsR0Y-sWk-E&feature=player_detailpage[/ame]
Maybe I'm figuring this ornery piece of "technology" out....we'll see.
I think I've posted it in the past, but it's a heckuva' soulful piece of music and a very true-to-life kind of story.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Twp.Tom said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YyYRfRF1NJs


Heck yes!!!:rock::angel::rock:


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SY63KTMrkTM[/ame]


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]KuRxXRuAz-I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]JeRa3RtBiIU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]MG39MhaiCyA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]zkfkJCyqCBc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Awesome tunes Guys, I love Lynard Skynard, I remember going to concerts and just zoning with the music and I got by with a little help from my friends, and they wernt trying to trample you to death...I miss that. Music is just not the same anymore


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Karl its been a long while since I've listen to Billy Joel "She's always a woman", thanks for posting it  it brought a mischeivous smile to my face...LOL


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Amen Billy..

[youtube]7R3GtAnO66o[/youtube]


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GAaWz4X4nU[/ame]


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AIS-RuoZxCI[/ame]


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-FUfEM50Cc4[/ame]


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8Xq0Y0dR-Q[/ame]


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIBTg7q9oNc[/ame]


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

[youtube]4cGphy7XeZk[/youtube]


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

"Music, is like an addiction, it's hard to quit!"


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

[youtube]4n2d1_OIHZ4[/youtube]


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Especially when you get the guitars going...


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

I love me some Santana. :thumb:


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

[youtube]95kCv10duFw[/youtube]


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

[youtube]fOEQTJV_3-w[/youtube]

[youtube]0EVNeh9dasI[/youtube]


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mN3IDnxOCn4[/ame]


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wg2ZtSHoKY0[/ame]


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Oh snap...you pulled out Pink Floyd Echos..


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

For us fat bottom girls...LOL!!

[youtube]VMnjF1O4eH0[/youtube]


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

I don't know

[YOUTUBE]FX92FJ-lwXI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=reTx5sqvVJ4[/ame]


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Is everyone "twerking" in the house?


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

[youtube]idE1lsqG2Vc[/youtube]


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8utSbpMYDy0[/ame]


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Twp.Tom said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SY63KTMrkTM


And I heard that T for Tennessee also, lol!

~ST


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIkOaTVu8uM"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIkOaTVu8uM[/ame]

~ST


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RulztA7z1T8"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RulztA7z1T8[/ame]

~ST


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1LRxVbIeEpA"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1LRxVbIeEpA[/ame]

~ST


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

https://i.chzbgr.com/maxW500/7962012928/hA91F068F/

Hey Tom..... you scare me!


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dachutvnNPg[/ame]


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

RIP Jeff
[YOUTUBE]gIkOaTVu8uM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]aCKSz1N6fpQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## farmerj (Aug 20, 2011)

lonelytree said:


> If you ever put a Lady Gaga nightmare in a music thread I will never post another tune.



There's worse
[YOUTUBE]V1B0eIdwFvI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]XOeSwMKYQH4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3WIHtOmkBg[/ame]


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RPovmMwef8[/ame]


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3i0DMbCKnAg[/ame]


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OBs6S1lW_Q[/ame]


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TokYdNmOt3s[/ame]


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pkae0-TgrRU[/ame]


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Dang Tom, you trying to make me look like a slacker?


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMThz7eQ6K0[/ame]


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=812W6aDSoqQ[/ame]


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]xMtkVYvq-hg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A5UHI1PtYS8[/ame]


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqlsVZ1zxMk[/ame]


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

You can't beat this...... ever.......

[YOUTUBE]MKn9kOtVgEg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFDj3shXvco[/ame]


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KBWfUc5jKiM[/ame]


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=db94lyKYOcg[/ame]


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQf-TOJ_XWg[/ame]


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3CN31N_qiY[/ame]


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCJmXt_C070[/ame]


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ED5s1-Fe9FA[/ame]


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]pVI9Evbqc5A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]PZEQaGscbUk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]LbMEZUcPZW0[/YOUTUBE]


----------

